# In 10 Pictures show why you think (insert city name here) is your favourite city



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok, I had a go for London. 

Connected 









Multicultural 









Modern









Classy









Relaxing









Iconic









Extravagant









Historic









Cocky 









Quirky


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Istanbul:

urban









European









Asian









quirky









streetlife









leftfield









friendly









traditional and modern










beautiful









something in the air


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

*SYDNEY - ONE OF THE WORLD'S GREAT CITIES*

_ICONIC_








Sydney Opera House and Sydney Harbour Bridge by s1m0ne

_MEMORABLE_








New Year's Eve Fireworks by superoni

_BEAUTIFUL_








Eastern Beaches by At_The_Beach

_NATURAL_








North Head in the Sydney Harbour National Park by Ilya Genkin

_BUSTLING_








George Street by emmettanderson

_MODERN_








Sydney skyline from Darling Harbour by bad_doggy!









George Street Apple Store by Christopher Chan

_QUAINT_

Five Ways intersection in Paddington by jameshill

_HISTORIC_








Martin Place by tariksur









Queen Victoria Building by Christopher Chan


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Superb! I have nothing to contribute other than 'that's superb!'


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love these best of best of threads!!


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

I must say, what a fantastic thread! :cheers:


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice pictures Guys. That snowy street in Istanbul is amazing!


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Isfahan* (Half of the world!)
With 6,000 Registered National Monuments!

Ancient Mystery:










Medieval:










Christianity:










Nature:










Boulevard (Charbagh): 










Square:










Caravanserai (Hotel):










Palace:










Bridge:










Mosalla (150m high):


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome thread :drool:


----------



## RaySthlm (Dec 24, 2010)

*Bangkok*









*China Town Bangkok*

















*Robot Restaurant Bangkok*









*Madam Tessue (dont know how to spell it) Bangkok*
Jack infront of Bangkok skyline









*Bangkok skytrain*









*Bangkok one of many nice bridges*









*Bangkok shopping, home to one of the best shopping cities in the world*









*Bangkok airport*









*Small part of Bangkoks massive skyline*


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing Istambul, ugly Bankok


----------



## RaySthlm (Dec 24, 2010)

thx , yeah Bangkok (not Bankok) looks amazing and modern, unlike ur city Buenos Aires.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

London looks so classy and powerful :applause:


----------



## RaySthlm (Dec 24, 2010)

Why didn't you say that in your earlier post in this thread? :lol:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

*New York City*

*1.The City That Never Sleeps*

New York Times Square by JohnFlickr, on Flickr


*2.Many Entertainment & City Is Always Alive*

Times_Square_1-2 by TGIJim, on Flickr


*3.Parks And Green Places*

Untitled by 3rdeyepro, on Flickr


*4.Iconic Yellow Cabs*

Classic Yellow Cabs in New York by lorcelg, on Flickr


*5.Brooklyn Bridge*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/evad310/3917827700/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*6.Statue Of Liberty "International Icon"*

The Statue of Liberty by SunnyDazzled, on Flickr


*7.Decent Public Transport*

Grand Central Station by FCY photography, on Flickr


*8.Great Orchestra*

NEW YORK - Carnegie Hall by *holger*, on Flickr


*9.Yankee Caps, Yankee Stadium, Baseball, NBA & Other Sports*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbrown_ut/2795160426/


*10.A Place Where Hip Hop Was Born*

Untitled by Gary', on Flickr


----------



## Orange Alert! (Jul 12, 2010)

I love *London *because it's...

*Enchanting*









*Passionate*









*Resilient*









*Mysterious*









*Vibrant and Multicultural*









*Green and Pleasant*









*Chaotic and Unplanned*









*Architecturally Dynamic*









*Football Mad...*









*...and Thirsty!*


----------



## shahmeer (Apr 24, 2009)

Capital of Pakistan: ISLAMABAD 

Capital 









Green









Mosque









National Monuments 









Lights









Planned 









Landscape









Raval Lake









Work









New


----------



## vcphub (Mar 1, 2011)

*RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL*
1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## mlegs3 (Feb 15, 2011)

nice photos from rio de janeiro, the building in the 9th picture looks really SF.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Beijing

Historic









futuristic










traditional









contemporary










urban









natural










noisy









silent









eerie









funny


----------



## Crystaldrano (Mar 16, 2007)

*Buenos Aires*

My favourite city in the world would have to be London, but given the fact that it has already appeared twice in this thread, I'll put my second favourite city. *Buenos Aires!*

Because it looks fresh...








_By Maxem_

and rusty...








_By Bascraper3_

it is melancoholic..








_By Bascraper_

and sad








_By Aloy Concept_

but still charming








_By Bernini_

and somehow weirdly alive








_By Michaeltje_

and even though it kinda crowded








_By Gordon2_

it has saved some room for houses








_By Aloy Concept_

as Yoda would say 'visit it you must'








_By GustavoCBA_

Au revoir








_By Bascraper3_


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Buenos Aires is beautiful.^^


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

*Hong Kong*

1. *Modern and Timeless Architectural Haven*








http://www.flickr.com/xavibarca

2. *Photogenic, man-made*








http://www.flickr.com/xavibarca

3. *Photogenic, natural*








Source unknown, taken from Google Images a long time ago

4. *Charmingly real, under the glittery facade*








http://www.flickr.com/xavibarca

5 & 6. *From concrete jungle to nature, at a stone's throw: 360 degree view from The Peak*
Part 1 - "The Famous Shot - The Billion Dollar View"








High-res pic here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/4476818132/sizes/o/in/set-72157624669178936/
http://www.flickr.com/xavibarca

Part 2 - "The 'Other' Billion Dollar View"








http://www.flickr.com/xavibarca

7. *Colonial relic - quaint history kept alive by luxurious consumerism*









8. *Food haven, part 1*








Source unknown, taken from Google Images a long time ago

9. *Food haven, part 2*








Source unknown, taken from Google Images under "Hong Kong Food"

10. *Luxury and service unmatched*








Source unknown, taken from Google Images under "Peninsula Hong Kong"

I actually wanted to find a theme for 'Chinese history', but couldn't find a good image to encapsulate it. It would have replaced #10 on the list, but since it's just a nice picture, it goes up instead


----------



## D33jay (Mar 12, 2011)

Xavibarca makes beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*"Berlin is a city condemned forever to becoming and never being."* _Karl Scheffler, 1910_

*"Berlin is the newest city I have come across. Even Chicago would appear old and gray in comparison."* _Mark Twain, 1892_

*"Berlin, the greatest cultural extravaganza that one could imagine."* _David Bowie, 1970s_










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ulrichsson/4818876101/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminwiessner/4392015590/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/audringje/300818350/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/2450076702/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazy-ivory/3615781807/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtek_toman/5148638222/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/with/3160793191/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/4242930408/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dacitydrifter/3365167693/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmoch/3266551981/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtek_toman/5205008978/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great series


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

We need to see Paris, Hong Kong, Singapore, Tokyo, Toronto, San Francisco, Sydney and other cities as well, can't see to see them when someone posts


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

SO143 said:


> We need to see Paris, Hong Kong, Singapore, Tokyo, Toronto, San Francisco, Sydney and other cities as well, can't see to see them when someone posts


I've already posted Hong Kong.


----------



## minaminumimi (Jun 27, 2011)

10 photos of Hochiminh city
City beside river








Independence Palace








Saigon Notre Dame Cathedral








Ben Thanh Market








Financial tower, tallest tower in Saigon








Lunar New Year in Saigon.








Travel Saigon by night boat.








Suoi Tien amusement Park.








Pagoda








Can Gio, wild forest and sea.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I love my city, Seattle, but damn, we have nothing to compare with the best of these.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

mhays said:


> I love my city, Seattle, but damn, we have nothing to compare with the best of these.


Yes you do.


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> Istanbul:
> 
> urban
> 
> ...






I love my city Istanbul.


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Istanbul :applause:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

*METRO MANILA*

1.

Makati CBD Skyline by Jay Jacome, on Flickr

2.

Silhouette by Rolex823, on Flickr

3.

Aliwan Festival 2010 by rob.se7en, on Flickr

4.

Jeepney in the big city by Charles Gaisano, on Flickr

5.

ayala avenue by gilvillagracia, on Flickr

6. 

Manila, Philippines - Intramuros by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr

7.

The Light Of God by Tomasito.!, on Flickr

8.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mnw168/2241053681/

9.

You Seldom See it this Clear... by Storm Crypt, on Flickr

10. The thing I like best about this city: the vitality and determination of its people against all odds, especially when seen from the eyes of a child. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramdiboy/4926114427/


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Amazing thread :applause:

Thanks all who are sharing their photos - superb collections!!! :cheers:

My favorites so far -- the collections on Beijing, Hong Kong and the second one of New York City. Jaw dropping!


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^I agree. New York City is just beyond incredible.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Loving the photos that you guys are posting up!


----------



## Alvr23 (Jan 29, 2008)

*MADRID, España*

1. Monumental









2. Cultural

Teatro Real/Royal theater por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr

3. Vibrant

Calle Gran Vía/Gran Vía Street por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr

4. Relaxing

Río Manzanares/Manzanares river por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr

5. Historical

Vista de la Plaza Mayor por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr

6. Where old meets new

Biblioteca de las Escuelas Pias/Escuelas pias library por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr

7. Romantic

Parque del Capricho por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr

8. Iconic

Puerta de Alcalá nevada/Snow Puerta de alcalá por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr

9. Modern

Vista de las cuatro torres desde arriba por Turismo Madrid, en Flickr

10. Classy


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

*Marrakech City ,Morocco (a historical modern city)*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









Imageshack
Flickr
Casimages


----------



## Berlin. (Oct 14, 2010)

*Berlin*

Berlin is..

different

















athletic









adrenalin

















urban









Strandbad Wannsee









Schloss Charlottenburg









symbolic









and always on time


----------



## Daedra (Oct 13, 2012)

*Madrid!!*

Here it goes...
Historic








Beautiful








Green








Modern








Natural








Artistic








Breathtaking








Royal








Just Unbeatable


----------

